# Altered vision: researchers making augmented reality more than science fiction



## Diver--13 (Jan 5, 2008)

Up till now, the fake augmented reality (AR) seen in various guises in movies like Minority Report have been largely confined to Hollywood and science fiction.

But by the looks of the latest video demos, AR seems to be tantalisingly close. Crucially, basic AR is now possible with nothing more than a mobile phone, unlike previous demos which have involved walking around with a large backpack strapped to your body.

http://www.pcauthority.com.au/News/148251,altered-vision-researchers-making-augmented-reality-more-than-science-fiction.aspx


----------

